# Portage Lakes Open April 22, 2006



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

Spring Bass Tournament at Portage Lakes

2006 P. L. Bassmasters 



Saturday, April 22, 2006 - 7:00am-3:30pm â New Park launch ramp (off Rt. 93)

Pre-entry fee $70. **Day of event $75. Must be postmarked by April 17th.



Paybacks (based on 60 teams) - Big Bass and 2nd BB included with entry. *1st place $600.00 *2nd $500.00 *3rd $400.00 4th $300.00 5th $250.00 6th $200.00 7th $150.00 8th $100. 00 *Big Bass $600.00 - 2nd Big Bass $300.00 

* * * Proceeds to help defray costs of free annual childrens fishing contest! Money or places may increase, or decrease with greater or lesser participation. *denotes plaques



Mail to: Wayne Westfall 762 Aberdeen St. Akron, OH 44310

Make check payable to: Portage Lakes Bassmasters

Tourney information, Chris Langenfeld (330) 882-4453 evenings - or Louie Kunkle (330) 825-5702 evenings.

Registration (money) questions only, Wayne Westfall (330) 253-6394

Basic Rules

1. Tournament limit will be 5 bass, 12 or larger. Measured mouth-closed, tail-pointed. One courtesy measurement will be allowed. You may fish by yourself or with a partner, $70 per entry. ** $5 fee for late or same day registration. Only 1 Big Bass prize per team (or individual) and Big Bass must be alive to be eligible. 

2. Tournament registration will begin at 5:30am. Tournament will begin at 7:00am. There will be a pre-tournament meeting 5 min. before start to cover lake rules etc. Tourney will end at 3:30pm . There will be no grace period. Any situation not mentioned will be what is usual and customary or revert to State laws. Observe no-wake rules and only speed during designated times in designated areas(Turkeyfoot and East reservoirs). Signs posted. 

3. A 4 oz. (.25) penalty will be subtracted from total for each dead bass. No live bait, trolling or breaking local park regulations. Any violations become the responsibility of the party involved. Boat owner responsible for all safety equipment and any liability that may occur during tournament. Tourney director(s) or committee, reserves the right to refuse any entry for any reason. 

4. Only state operated restrooms may be used during the tournament. No alcoholic beverages permitted during tournament hours. Ties may be broken by number of fish, then by flip of coin if still tied. Teams may split if mutually agreed apon.

5. Should a protest arise, it must be received in writing by check in time. Tourney director, his agents, or committee may decide the outcome. The accusing party must be prepared to pay for any tests to resolve protest. If outcome is in favor of accusing party, financial responsibility then shifts to the accused party. There will be no refund of entry fees for any disqualification or no shows. All entrants must sign form below and agree with the basic rules. Good Luck and Good Fishing! _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ __ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ 

% Portage Lakes Bassmasters 2006 Official Spring Tournament Entry Form

Saturday, April 22, 2006 at Portage Lakes - pre-enter deadline postmarked by April 17.



*Boater Name: *Partner Name:

*Address: Address:

*City: City:

*State/Zip: State/Zip:

*Phone:

*Signature: *Signature:

* required



Waiver: I have read and agree with the basic rules. By signing this form we agree to waive all responsibility (can not siu) on the part of any tournament officials, host (Portage Lakes Bassmasters), sponsors, or the State of Ohio, as to injury, damage, or even death, that may occur in connection with this event. We further release any responsibility (can not siu) for any negative publicity, embarrassment etc., that may occur from decisions, disqualifications, or refusals made. We fully realize that we are participating at our own risk. Have fun and be safe! PL Bassmasters



We are hosting a 2nd OPEN at Mosquito State Park on Sun. May 7th â Info call Chris above.

Entry forms available at this open, Lakes Trail event, Boy Scout Icebreakers, and select shops.


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Here is another open tournament at Portage on April 22. Entry forms will be available at the "Icebreaker" scout tournament this Sat (4-1) at Portage
www.portagelakesbassmasters.4t.com
www.troop127.com


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

2 tournaments on the same day? Talk about pressure!!!


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

I'm not aware of another event that day. What group is it and more importantly, I hope they are using another ramp. I'll have to call wildlife office to check this out.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> 4. Only state operated restrooms may be used during the tournament.


 Does this mean you have to walk on land and find a bathroom? No peeing in a cup on the boat? Is this normal for tournaments?


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

I believe this rule is so you cant dock at a buddys house, use his restroom, and pull a 4 pounder out of his fish tank on the way back to the boat.


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Lewzer said:


> Does this mean you have to walk on land and find a bathroom? No peeing in a cup on the boat? Is this normal for tournaments?


Of course you can p as you say. Normally in a tournament, you're not supposed to leave your boat. We offer the use of the three state facilities in case of emergency. ncaft is partially right. With all the houses, docks and bars on the lakes, you have to be above reproach and not even give an indication you may be cheating. The State facilities are out in the open and we would rather have folks use them then t-off a property owner along the shore. Anyone outside of boat anywhere else will face a DQ.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Yep, I thought normally a tournament doesn't let people out of their boat, even to pee. Thanks for explaining.


----------



## MAKtackle (Mar 29, 2005)

An emergency would be described by....Having to snap off a deuce.


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Just wanted to bring this up again as this is the weekend for the event. Everytime I re-read Maktackle answer I laugh M A off. Pre-registration over. $75 at ramp. See ya Sat. :G


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

so do you blast off in order that you signed up?


----------



## Gomez (Apr 13, 2005)

Doesn't Norton have a tx there that day too....or did I look at it wrong again.


g


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

The answer to PC21 is yes. Answer to Gomez is not sure either? I know we have the permit though. Thats all I know about it. Maybe we'll all get there and there will be mass confusion? Won't that be fun!


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Checked their site and theirs is on 4-30. No mass confusion.


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Last call on this tournament. Starts at 7am-3:30. Pays 8 places and 2 big bass prizes at $600 and $300. $600 to win. Can pay at ramp, $75. :G 
Portage Lakes State Park off of St. Rt. 93


----------



## Gomez (Apr 13, 2005)

We will be there. Pay at the ramp. Mike Miller and Charlie Walker.


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

*Check out team Miller/Walker's BIG Bass. 6.5#*








*The top 3 placers and Big Bass Winner.*








*The Leader Board*


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

wow, great fish Mike!!! congrats on the finish


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Yo Nice Hawg Mike!!


----------



## Spot (Feb 2, 2006)

nice fish roland......lol


----------



## goodday (Dec 24, 2004)

Nice bass...a lot of guys sight fishing today?


----------



## gonefishing8807 (Dec 5, 2005)

awesome to bad i couldnt make the wiegh in what was everyone catching them on


----------



## Gomez (Apr 13, 2005)

Thanks guys. That's the fish you dream about, luckily I didn't catch her in practice and caught her in a tx. It's usually the other way around.
We were'nt sight fishing, I don't know what everyone else did. I still can't believe we couldn't get that fifth 12" fish though. Our pattern shut down about noon and we did everything the rest of the day to try and catch one more fish.



g


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

We did'nt sight fish either but know some who did. I don't have anything against bed fishing but If I got a shot at a check with the pre/post spawners that's where I'm headed.

Gomez, beautiful fish! After weeks of pounding Portage gives up one like that and there are more in there that size...amazing fishery!


----------

